# The Grand just hit flood stage!



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

I think it's actually in Action stage, not flood. But it looks like it's still going up as I type this. If you guys live around there, I would be watching reeeeaaal closely!


----------



## jojopro (Oct 9, 2007)

Yeah, all the streams have spiked way up since yesterday. The V and the Rock haven't blown out as severely as the Chagrin or the Grand, but still I'm hoping that this spike will put a big push of Ohio's Little Manistee fish up all the streams. Please God please, let this finally be the real start of the run here on the west side!!!! East side doesn't need any more fish, let them all run west!  

John


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

yea, the west side really sucks compared to the east side. I haven't fished the V yet, but I have fished the rocky......with little success.


----------



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

You can catch them at that stage. You just need an anchor to get your bait in the strike zone!


----------



## bigcats28 (Jul 23, 2006)

meh, i remember a year or two ago the Rock was over 10,000 and the Grand turned into the Nile. Anybody else remember that?


----------



## sisezz73 (Mar 9, 2007)

You guys think the Grand will be fishable by sunday? I am asking due to it takes me 3 hours to get their.I do not understand when it it considered good flow by the charts. 
Thanks Simon


----------



## fishingfoolBG (Oct 30, 2007)

From the graph above it seems the river crested and is on its way down that is if it doesn't receive any more rain. I hope your right JoJopro hopefully the west side rivers will start to heat up. FFBG


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

sisezz73, the Grand will not be fishable by Sunday. Even if we don't receive any more rain, the flows will still be up above the 1000's. Usually, the Grand is fishable at 1000 and lower, as long as it's on the way down.

True Story: when we had the flood years back, 4 of my buddies rode jetskiis from Fairport Harbor to Harpersfield Dam. Extremely dangerous and stupid, but true.


----------



## Skish (Nov 4, 2008)

No GUTS, No Glory!

I'm sure its something they'll tell thier grandchildren when they're out steelheaden.


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

Vrooman Rd. was closed today for a few hours. The river was up to the parking lot at Mason's Landing.


----------



## corndawg (Oct 24, 2007)

Heres a hot pink egg patterns I tied with a 300lb tippit. Going to give it a try tomorrow  .


----------



## dcfisherman (Jul 25, 2008)

MuskieJim said:


> sisezz73, the Grand will not be fishable by Sunday. Even if we don't receive any more rain, the flows will still be up above the 1000's. Usually, the Grand is fishable at 1000 and lower, as long as it's on the way down.
> 
> True Story: when we had the flood years back, 4 of my buddies rode jetskiis from Fairport Harbor to Harpersfield Dam. Extremely dangerous and stupid, but true.


that leaves us with the chagrin, i hope it will be fishable


----------



## sisezz73 (Mar 9, 2007)

Thanks Jim will have to check back when I have a day I can get up their.


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

bigcats28 said:


> meh, i remember a year or two ago the Rock was over 10,000 and the Grand turned into the Nile. Anybody else remember that?


I remember that!!!


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

I don't even know if the chagrin will be fishable by the weekend. However the rocky and chagrin usually fish first after the floods! But as far as the grand, wait until it gets below 1000 and falling for optimal experience. I mentioned one day to the guy at erie outfitters that I was not going to fish the grand one day because it was at 1400. He replied by saying he knows guys that fish it at 1400. So I guess it can be done, but you probably have to be selective about your holes! 

As for riding jet skis all the way to harpersfield, I think that could be done even around 2500-3000cfm. Sounds like fun, but balllllsy. 

I think this will be the rain we needed to get some numbers in the rocky and v, screw this onesy, twosy crap. Let's catch some fish!


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

I remember someone here saying they took an aluminum boat with a motor
up the Cuyahoga to Rockside Road during that high water!

I always thought it would be cool to jet ski up to the rt82 dam....


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

That would be cool, but comes with some risks! I would rather be in a jet boat or something, like they use on the colorado river!


----------



## BUBBA 10 (Nov 25, 2008)

The Chagrin should be fishable by saturday or sunday it will still be stained but if you fish the right holes you will find fish. the flow might still be a little high but dropping makin it perfect!!


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

sounds good bubba!


----------

